# jdom outputter ohne attribute



## bernie (16. Apr 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein xml-Dokument ohne attribute ausgeben. gibt es eine möglichkeit das mit dem Outputter einfach zu realisieren?

viele dank!


----------



## Ullenboom (17. Apr 2007)

Baue eine Unterklasse von XMLOutputter. Dann kann man schön das Template-Pattern in Anwendung sehen, in dem man die Methode printAttributes() leer lässt:


```
protected void printAttributes(Writer out, List attributes, Element parent, NamespaceStack namespaces) throws IOException { }
```

Anstatt dann den XMLOutputter einfach die eigene Klasse nehmen.


----------



## bernie (18. Apr 2007)

super, funktioniert! danke!


----------

